

Cory Doctorow defends Scribd - phil
http://www.boingboing.net/2007/08/30/science-fiction-writ-1.html

======
pg
Wow, this has some serious weight:

"I am a former Director of SFWA"

"SFWA has exposed itself to tremendous legal liability."

~~~
ph0rque
Can't tell if you're sarcastic or not :-/.

------
palish
This is an excellent opportunity for Scribd to counterattack. I hope they're
on the phone with Cory.

